# Olu Famutimi WOW



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

1-Olumuyima ("Olu") Famutimi- Olu is a 6'6 190 pound who was born in Toronto. How good is he listen to this. 

"Olu Famutimi is the No. 1 freshman in Canada. He's 6-6, 205 pound forward and has a 45-inch vertical jump. Some think he might be the first player from Canada that goes from high school to the NBA." Coach Ro Russell' 

He shared MVP honours with King James himself his teamate and sidekick Lebron James. 
The class of 2003 mock draft ranks him number 2 behind Lebron James.

He is probably going to one of Duke, Missouri, Michigan state Kentucky.

Anyone hear of this Kid


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you are canadian you have obviously heard of olu. he is a great player. i know one of my cousins who plays high school ball....he said that he went to watch one of his games, and that he was just destroying the competition. 

i dont know if he will get drafted out of highschool in canada....he will probably need a year of college...because im not sure if you can get drafted out of a canadian school.

but if he is in fact number 2 behind lebron thats quite an accomplishment


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

He doesent play in a Canadian high school. He played for Michigan Hurricanes the same team as Lebron James for the past 2 years.

Sime you know anything new about Denham Brown or Kevin Massiah. I know Denham is gonna take over Caron Butlers spot at Uconn this year but anythin else new on him.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> He doesent play in a Canadian high school. He played for Michigan Hurricanes the same team as Lebron James for the past 2 years.
> 
> Sime you know anything new about Denham Brown or Kevin Massiah. I know Denham is gonna take over Caron Butlers spot at Uconn this year but anythin else new on him.


my bad...i was thinkin he was in a canadian highschool but i knew he was in the us.....cuz my cousin lives in Detroit...?? i dunno why i said that

i dunno much about denham right now....he did play in the canadian all high school all star game a couple weeks ago....thats the last i heard about him....

and about messiah.....nothing. everything has gone dry on him now


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

First of all Michigan Hurricanes is an AAU team not a high school team. He goes to Flint Northern (kelvin torbert went there, might have heard of him). He is rated highly in his class top 10, not #2. He is looking out of state mainly Duke, Mizzou and Louisville. He is one of those "very athletic" players, plays above the rim. I haven't heard many straight to NBA rumors.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Sorry I meant top 2 forwards

FORWARDS
1. LeBRON JAMES 6'6 - AKRON, OH. 
2. OLU FAMUTIMI 6'5 - FLINT, MI. 
3. LAWRENCE CARRIER 6'8 - SALISBURY, CT


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

I agree... Olu Famutimi is a VERY intriguing prospect. According to quite a bit of scouting reports, he reminds many of a young Clyde Drexler 

However, I think 45-inches is a stretch... I mean he said in one article (on CNNSI.com I think) that his vertical was actually around 40 (but thats still freakish for a rising senior)...

As for possible colleges, he's one of three candidates to take the last two Duke scholarship spots, from what I've heard. He's also considering Mizzou, Michigan State (Tom Izzo really loves those "Flintstones"), Michigan and one or two others...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm really hoping for the best for this guy. We need some more Canadian Representatives....i cant do all the work!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Well watch UCONN this year Denham Brown he is out #1 prospect ever until Olu next year.
There are 70 NCCA canadian players.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*You guys are wrong about his school list*

Hist top two are Missouri and Arkansas, with Duke a distant third. MSU and Louisville were in on him but they don't seem to be as close as the others now. Duke most likely won't get him because they've already got Humphries and will get Deng too, and both play on the wing. Olu could come to MU along with another Michigan player, Brandon Jenkins, who was rumored to be very close to signing with Louisville. Rumor has it that they may want to go somewhere together, and MU's a likely place for that to happen. I also read a rumor that their AAU coach, someone Greer, could possably be coming to MU as well, but I doubt that's true.


----------

